
Exploring ES6 - vmorgulis
http://exploringjs.com/es6.html
======
banhfun
If you're adopting ES6 into your stack, you may as well go all the way and
support ES2017 features.

~~~
wildpeaks
If you stick to ES2015 features that Node 6/7 support, you can skip
transpilation node-side though. Depending on the project, that can be quite
convenient.

~~~
akmittal
I always felt transpiling on server side as unnecessary overheard, Node 6/7
support most of new features it's too much to transpile for 1-2 features.

------
hoodoof
Everything has moved to ES2015.

